# MAC Fashion Flower



## afulton (Apr 23, 2011)

Fashion Flower collection is available now at the MAC Pro stores. Will be available on Thursday, April 28th elsewhere in the US.

  	What are you getting?  




  	Here's what I got:

  	Alpha Girl Beauty Powder
  	Every Hip lipstick
  	Free To Be eyeshadow
  	Fresh Daisy eyeshadow


  	This was good for me.  Nothing to die over.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 23, 2011)

What do you think of Alpha Girl ??Can you post a swatch of it ?? please



afulton said:


> Fashion Flower collection is available now at the MAC Pro stores. Will be available on Thursday, April 28th elsewhere in the US.
> 
> What are you getting?
> 
> ...


  	Oh you passed on the lipgelees ? Why ?? Did they have to much glitter ???


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm getting Now In Season and Budding Beauty lipgelee.   I was going back and forth on Ever Hip but I have a color close to that. I may buy the other lipgelee, but only if it's different enough from the other 2 that I already own. I own all of the old shadows in this collection already and the new ones seem boring.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 23, 2011)

Those are the two that im considering, also I thought about Alpha Girl BP, but Im thinking it is not gonna show up well. Those are the only things I might purchase from this collection


shontay07108 said:


> I was going back and forth on Ever Hip but I have a color close to that. I may buy the other lipgelee, but only if it's different enough from the other 2 that I already own. I own all of the old shadows in this collection already and the new ones seem boring.


----------



## afulton (Apr 23, 2011)

I really didn't like Alpha Girl because it's very subtle on my skin.  It's a lot of product that will probably never get used.  I am going to take it back along with Ever Hip.  I really didn't need to get them just was so tempted.  When I got home, I had remorse.  I'll be going back on Thursday to exchange them for some items from the Flightly Collection.


----------



## afulton (Apr 23, 2011)

I liked the lipgelees but passed on them.  Budding Beauty was my favorite.  I believe it was the coral one. But again, corals are seasonal for me, so I didn't see myself getting much use out of it.  It will just join my other "hundreds' of lipsticks that I fell in love with at the store but don't wear too often.


----------



## afulton (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry:  
  	Here is the swatch for Alpha Girl!  I swatched it on the wrist.  Hope it helps.

  	Now, I'm I starting to like it.  Maybe I will keep it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 23, 2011)

I skipping this collection.  Only the forest green shadow was of any interest initially, and after seeing swatches on Temptalia I know I can pass.  I skipped the new cream blushes, Quite Cute, the bronzer expansion, and will be skipping Flighty as well. I am so proud of myself!


----------



## kimbunney (Apr 23, 2011)

I know for sure all of the lipgelees.

  	I want to swatch Summer Shower and Mlle. Maybe the other brownish one. 

  	None of the shadows or blushes look good to me.


----------



## nazih09 (Apr 24, 2011)

afulton said:


> Sorry:
> Here is the swatch for Alpha Girl!  I swatched it on the wrist.  Hope it helps.
> 
> Now, I'm I starting to like it.  Maybe I will keep it.



 	Thank you so much for the swatch! Now I'm 100 percent sure I won't be purchasing alpha girl. Wow these past few collections have been such a let down for me.


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 24, 2011)

Pass.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 24, 2011)

i'm passing too.  nothing is grabbing me.  waiting for the summer collection.


----------



## nunu (Apr 24, 2011)

I am interested in Ever Hip lipstick, Budding Beauty LG and Alpha Girl BP.


----------



## Amija (Apr 24, 2011)

It's blah.  Nothing jumped out for me.  That's a good thing I guess, because I won't spend all my money trying  to score some MAC.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 25, 2011)

I was interested in the lipgelees but I have one that I already dont reach for often so I figured no need to add anymore to my collection . . . .  Today I have decided to skip this collection...... Yay money saved for Surf Baby


----------



## User38 (Apr 25, 2011)

pfft.

  	I passed on Alpha last time, I have two Ever Hips.. lol.. and nothing else interests me from this collex.. Hell, not even the packaging.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 25, 2011)

I ordered Budding Beauty and Now In Season. Can't wait to play with those. I have almost all the shadows and the lipsticks seem like duds, as well as the BP's. I'm not impressed by the flower imprint on the products, either.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Apr 25, 2011)

maybe just bows and curtseys e/s if i can do B2M


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi ladies,
  	Does anyone know if Alpha Girl shows up well enough on C6 skin?
  	I was going to test it when I went to the Pro store, but alas, it was already sold out, so they too it off the display.

  	And yes, you can B2M for the lippies and eyeshadows from this collection, I did!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Apr 29, 2011)

m0rg3nst3rn said:


> Hi ladies,
> Does anyone know if Alpha Girl shows up well enough on C6 skin?
> I was going to test it when I went to the Pro store, but alas, it was already sold out, so they too it off the display.
> 
> And yes, you can B2M for the lippies and eyeshadows from this collection, I did!


	I just came to this board to ask a similar question! 
  	I was wondering if Alpha Girl would show up/ look nice on NC42 skin? It looks quite sheer on the swatch Karen did from makeupandbeautyblog, and I'm only a litttle bit lighter than her =\


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm around NC45 and I can tell you this won't show on anyone darker than me. On me, this is a light dusting. I can use it to set my foundation because that's how light it is. I put it on all over my face and it didn't look strange at all. You don't get the brightness of what's in the pan. So, some of you may not even want to bother.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Apr 29, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm around NC45 and I can tell you this won't show on anyone darker than me. On me, this is a light dusting. I can use it to set my foundation because that's how light it is. I put it on all over my face and it didn't look strange at all. You don't get the brightness of what's in the pan. So, some of you may not even want to bother.


	thanks shontay!


----------



## lexielex (May 8, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm around NC45 and I can tell you this won't show on anyone darker than me. On me, this is a light dusting. I can use it to set my foundation because that's how light it is. I put it on all over my face and it didn't look strange at all. You don't get the brightness of what's in the pan. So, some of you may not even want to bother.


 
	I really should have read this first, but i didnt and got alpha girl, i'm just gonna make it work bcuz I don't like returning anything. I also got Lucky Green, Everhip and Budding Beauty and I love those purchases!


----------



## AnjaNicole (May 9, 2011)

I think from this collection Im just getting everhip lipstick. My wallet just sighed and my husband just did a little happy dance lol


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 12, 2011)

Yawn. LOL the only thing I would've gotten, I have the permanent version already so...


----------

